# Silver Contest May 2012



## metatp

Ok. I decided to make this contest about guessing the weight of some silver crystals from my cell. You can guess the weight based on what you think the size of the crystal really are. If you know the container, that may help. It is a water tight box for kayaking.

Here are the rules.
1. Contest runs from now until May 31, 2012, 11:59pm PST.
2. Only one guess per member.
3. Please guess in grams to the nearest tenth of a gram (ei. .0g)
4. Closet to the weight whether higher or lower will be the winner.
5. If you guess the same as someone else, the first to post their guess is the one that counts.
6. There will be no ties. First guess closest to the actual weight will win.
7. All members of the forum can play, but I can't be responsible for safe delivery outside of USA.
8. Prize is a 1974 John Adams SILVER Bicentennial Medal Commemorating First Continental Congress. This is the proof and I am told it is 90% silver. It weighs about 1 oz.

Remember, you are guessing the weight of the silver crystal, not including the box. See picture.

Wish you all the best.
Tom


----------



## scrapman1077

2330


----------



## martyn111

1836 grams


----------



## wrecker45

847.7 grams. :mrgreen:


----------



## MMFJ

1333.3g (but, I'm using my broken USPS scale.....


----------



## Barren Realms 007

1520g


----------



## Oz

metatp said:


> Ok. I decided to make this contest about guessing the weight of some silver crystals from my cell. You can guess the weight based on what you think the size of the crystal really are. If you know the container, that may help. It is a water tight box for kayaking.
> 
> Remember, you are guessing the weight of the silver crystal, not including the box. See picture.
> 
> Wish you all the best.
> Tom


How many here kayak? Do you want to give the dimensions of the box to level the playing field? 

Great contest!


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Oz said:


> metatp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I decided to make this contest about guessing the weight of some silver crystals from my cell. You can guess the weight based on what you think the size of the crystal really are. If you know the container, that may help. It is a water tight box for kayaking.
> 
> Remember, you are guessing the weight of the silver crystal, not including the box. See picture.
> 
> Wish you all the best.
> Tom
> 
> 
> 
> How many here kayak? Do you want to give the dimensions of the box to level the playing field?
> 
> Great contest!
Click to expand...


It is a a fair playing field that is why it is called a guessing contest 8) .

6"x5" 3"deep


----------



## MMFJ

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Oz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> metatp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I decided to make this contest about guessing the weight of some silver crystals from my cell. You can guess the weight based on what you think the size of the crystal really are. If you know the container, that may help. It is a water tight box for kayaking.
> 
> Remember, you are guessing the weight of the silver crystal, not including the box. See picture.
> 
> Wish you all the best.
> Tom
> 
> 
> 
> How many here kayak? Do you want to give the dimensions of the box to level the playing field?
> 
> Great contest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a a fair playing field that is why it is called a guessing contest 8) .
> 
> 6"x5" 3"deep
Click to expand...

Hey, that's not fair to those of us that have never been near a kayak but took the time to 'creatively' figure out the dimensions (I'll discuss the details of that once I win the contest!)! (and, btw, BR007, you are wrong on that size!  

And, since I've never actually seen any silver crystals up close either, I may be slightly off on my calculations..... - in fact, I AM convinced that I am VERY far off, so *NO ONE GUESS ANYWHERE CLOSE TO ME!* - I'd think +/- 3000g would be a good place for you! 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007

I know I was wrong, but you were supposed to keep it a secret. 8)


----------



## Geo

yep, sorry if i may be breaking the rules.

thats a Outdoor Product : http://www.outdoorproducts.com/backpacking/dry-storage-backpacking/watertight-box---small/1/12/187

Dimensions: 6.46in W x 3.25in H x 5.11in D

ill refrain from making a guess.

good luck.


----------



## metatp

Geo said:


> yep, sorry if i may be breaking the rules.
> 
> thats a Outdoor Product : http://www.outdoorproducts.com/backpacking/dry-storage-backpacking/watertight-box---small/1/12/187
> 
> Dimensions: 6.46in W x 3.25in H x 5.11in D
> 
> ill refrain from making a guess.
> 
> good luck.


Are you sure you have the right size box 8) ?

I can confirm that you do. Now, how many crystals can you fit in one of these boxes?


----------



## glondor

2501 :lol:


----------



## trashmaster

1946.3g


----------



## goldsilverpro

4311g


----------



## tek4g63

2121.2 grams


----------



## Ocean

3001g


----------



## MysticColby

I'm going big! 8306.5 g


----------



## Harold_V

I generally don't get involved with these contests---but I'm thinking 2083.7 grams

Harold


----------



## goldenchild

1244.136g


----------



## andees78

hello
my guess is 2345.5 grams


----------



## meng2k7

2300 grams.


----------



## jmdlcar

2400.1 grams


----------



## patnor1011

1974


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Beautiful crystals!

5,000.0 grams.

On a good day on FeePay about $7,000.00. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## etack

1656

etack


----------



## metatp

FrugalRefiner said:


> Beautiful crystals!
> 
> 5,000.0 grams.
> 
> On a good day on FeePay about $7,000.00. :lol:
> 
> Dave


Funny! :lol:


----------



## publius

1927.9


----------



## Golddigger Greg

What the heck..., I'll give it a shot!
5730g


----------



## Shaul

1949.10


----------



## Merle

8000.0 grams


----------



## copperkid_18

1690.9g


----------



## metatp

Only 4 days left!


----------



## willto

2880 grams


----------



## martyn111

25 entries so far, in decending order
mysticColby 8306.5
merle 8000
Gold digger Greg 5730
frugalrefiner 5000
GSP 4311
Ocean 3001
willto 2880
glondor 2501
jmdlcar 2400.1
andees 2345.5
scrapman1077 2330
meng 2300
tek4g63 2121.2
Harold_V 2083.7
Patnor1011 1974
shaul 1949
trashmaster 1946.3
Publius 1927.8
martyn111 1836
copperkid_18 1690.9
etack 1656
Barrenrealms007 1520
MMFJ 1333.3
goldenchild 1244.136
wrecker45 847.7


----------



## maynman1751

3875 g's


----------



## necromancer

3010.1 grams (shot in the dark)

good luck everyone


----------



## adam_mizer

1118.5

Wow sure looks nice!


----------



## cnbarr

I'll take a stab at it, as I have been toying with different types of cells recently, I'll say 2813g


----------



## stephenholseberg

2008 Thank,s Stephen :mrgreen:


----------



## metatp

30 entries so far, in descending order. Someone is only 119.1g away 
mysticColby 8306.5
merle  8000
Gold digger Greg 5730
frugalrefiner 5000
GSP 4311
maynman1751 3875
necromancer 3010.1
Ocean 3001
willto 2880
cnbarr 2813
glondor 2501
jmdlcar 2400.1
andees 2345.5
scrapman1077 2330
meng 2300
tek4g63 2121.2
Harold_V 2083.7
stephenholseberg 2008
Patnor1011 1974
shaul 1949
trashmaster 1946.3
Publius 1927.8
martyn111 1836
copperkid_18 1690.9
etack 1656
Barrenrealms007 1520
MMFJ 1333.3
goldenchild 1244.136
adam_mizer 1118.5
wrecker45 847.7


----------



## joem

119.2
I don't really know just having fun


----------



## metatp

*Only a little more than 17 hrs to go.*
31 entries so far, in descending order. Someone is only 119.1g away 

mysticColby 8306.5
merle 8000
Gold digger Greg 5730
frugalrefiner 5000
GSP 4311
maynman1751 3875
necromancer 3010.1
Ocean 3001
willto 2880
cnbarr 2813
glondor 2501
jmdlcar 2400.1
andees 2345.5
scrapman1077 2330
meng 2300
tek4g63 2121.2
Harold_V 2083.7
stephenholseberg 2008
Patnor1011 1974
shaul 1949
trashmaster 1946.3
Publius 1927.8
martyn111 1836
copperkid_18 1690.9
etack 1656
Barrenrealms007 1520
MMFJ 1333.3
goldenchild 1244.136
adam_mizer 1118.5
wrecker45 847.7
jeom 119.2


----------



## jimdoc

3994.1 grams

Jim


----------



## JH123

3100 grams


----------



## metatp

*Congatulations wrecker45!* You were the closest to the correct answer. Please PM me with an address you want me to mail the silver medal.

We have a winner. The weight was actually imbedded in the file name for the picture (DSC_9668.jpg). The weight is *966.8g*.

I am sorry if the picture is misleading. If you look closely, the box is not full. It is a pile where there is over an inch on the sides of the box that is not to the top.

Thanks for the fun. I'll have to do this again sometime.

Tom


----------



## joem

Congrats jim


----------



## wrecker45

p.m. sent. thank you , this is great. :mrgreen: Jim.


----------



## martyn111

metatp said:


> The weight was actually imbedded in the file name for the picture (DSC_9668.jpg). The weight is *966.8g*.



Very sneaky using the weight as a file number, we all should have spotted that one.

Congratulations to wrecker45 on winning the contest.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Congratulations to wrecker!

And Thank You to Tom for hosting this contest!

Dave


----------

